

Obamas War on Hackers - dpeck
http://blog.erratasec.com/2015/01/obams-war-on-hackers.html?m=1

======
higherpurpose
> The new laws make it a felony to intentionally access unauthorized
> information even if it's been posted to a public website.

Ah. So that's what it's all about. It's an anti-Snowden law (among other
things).

